# Morels?



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

How do I go about looking for them when the time is right?Shane


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I've seen them start as early as the middle of April. The last week of april towards the end of may are usually the hot times.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanx guys, I'm gonna go look up elm trees and see what they look like.Hypox,I don't even know if the water will be open by mid april ,Shane


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

A wave of Dutch Elm Disease came through the middle of the state about 10 years ago and killed many of the mature elm trees. This was great for finding morels for a few years. Many of those trees now appear to be past the right amount of decay but some varieties of elm grow very fast and using the new trees to find the old stumps and deadfall works well.

Oakland County is a tough venue though. The best spot I've found so far is my front yard, and that only yields about 1/2 omelette's worth. Farther north I look in old growth deciduous and open areas with scattered pine. I've had best luck on high spots of uneven ground and in the shadows of fallen timber.

Good luck!


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

One of the field / guide books that I have says that sandy soil is another key that might help you narrow down your search.
Good Luck


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

I go up to a friends cottage on secord lake on memorial day.How is the morel hunting up there?and will it be too late by then?Thanks,Shane


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

Hey Horseman 
This website is great when shroom time gets near.
http://www.michiganmorels.com
They even have a reports forum , and lots of info

OUTSIDER


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

Thanks outsider for the link. Another one we use in our area near Cadillac and Mesick is (www.cadillacmichigan.com/morel) good hunting to you.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

When I go hunting up north, I look for mature hardwood forests that look pretty bare at ground level. There should be a good layer of leaves from the previous year. There's also one more thing. Up north, if you find ash trees, chances are you'll find the shrooms. There's plenty of times that I am looking more at the trees than at the ground.

Like someone mentioned, they grow in all kinds of places. This is just the type of conditions I personally look for.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmorels








Venison, hot butterd morels, and a cold tasy ale treat. Man thats what I call livin!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Make friends with someone in Mio. Every year the week after Mother's Day my sister and I go there for a trout and morel fest. She has a few spots she goes to and fills up bags of them while I harrass the AuSable trout.

She swears by sandy soiled slopes with decaying trees.


----------



## buckslayermichigan (Jan 7, 2003)

i just had an idea why doesnt everyone send me the gps coordinets to there favorite spots and ill let you know later this spring if they were any good.or who had the best spot.     jeff


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Getting closer


----------



## KarlMc (Mar 11, 2001)

What about SE Michigan. We can't always go up north so it would be nice if it was worth while to look around here. Is there any reason (soil conditions, etc...) that SE MI is not condusive to morel growth in the Metro parks, Hines park and the like? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I don't know about the metro area. But I know a park in kalamazoo that you can find them in. So, I wouldn't know why you couldn't find them there.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

KarlMc,

Without a doubt you can find them in SE Mich. I do most of my mushroom picking in Oakland Co.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Woot!! It wont be long now! I'm getting very anxious!


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I've cut several giant yellows in SE Michigan...get out and look, you'd be surprised. 

Marc


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

With the temps there calling for next week, It's not going to be too long before we get the chance to a nice morel treat!!


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

I cant wait!
Morels Rule!


----------

